# NBA 2k8 ratings



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like every other board is having the same kind of thread, we should have one too.

Top 25 Point Guards

1. Steve Nash: 96
2. Gilbert Arenas: 96
3. Allen Iverson: 93
4. Baron Davis: 93
5. Jason Kidd: 92
6. Chris Paul: 91
7. Deron Williams: 90
8. Tony Parker: 90
9. Chauncey Billups: 89
10. Kirk Hinrich: 85
11. Leandro Barbosa: 85
12. Mike Bibby: 84
13. T.J. Ford: 84
14. Jason Terry: 83
15. Andre Miller: 82
16. Raymond Felton: 82
17. Mo Williams: 82
18. Sam Cassell: 80
19. Stephon Marbury: 80
20. Jamaal Tinsley: 80
21. Steve Francis: 80
22. Mike James: 80
23. Brevin Knight: 79
24. Devin Harris: 79
25. Rafer Alston: 79

Overrated/Underrated: Didn't Tony Parker just win the Finals MVP? Isn't he running the point for the best team in the world right now? Then how is he a point below Chris Paul? I know CP3 is on the cover, but Parker, like the Spurs in general, always seem to get overlooked on these lists. I'd complain about Rafer Alston being in the Top 25, but he might hit me.

Top 25 Shooting Guards

*1. Kobe Bryant: 98*
2. Dwyane Wade: 97
3. Tracy McGrady: 93
4. Ray Allen: 92
5. Joe Johnson: 89
6. Michael Redd: 88
7. Caron Butler: 88
8. Rip Hamilton: 87
9. Manu Ginoblili: 87
10. Jason Richardson: 84
11. Monta Ellis: 84
12. Brandon Roy: 82
13. Ben Gordon: 82
14. Kevin Martin: 82
15. Larry Hughes: 81
16. Mike Miller: 80
17. Richard Jefferson: 80
18. Jose Calderon: 80
19. Jamal Crawford: 79
20. Jerry Stackhouse: 79
21. Raja Bell: 79
22. Cuttino Mobley: 78
23. Juan Carlos Navarro: 78
24. Anthony Parker: 78
25. Marco Belinelli: 78

Overrated/Underrated: If anyone doubted the fun of running an Association with the Warriors, check out Monta's 84 and Marco Belinelli's 78. Add that to Baron's 93 and solid numbers for Stephen Jackson (they need to add a rating for crazy), and Biedrins and Golden State might be one of the most used teams online this year. Ray Allen at 92 after all these years also makes the Celtics one of the deadlier teams in the game.

T-Mac needs to win a playoff series if he wants to move up the list.

The only way to see Oden play this year.

Top 25 Small Forwards

1. LeBron James: 97
2. Carmelo Anthony: 94
3. Paul Pierce: 91
4. Vince Carter: 90
5. Rashard Lewis: 89
6. Ron Artest: 86
7. Josh Howard: 86
8. Gerald Wallace: 84
9. Luol Deng: 84
10. Josh Smith: 84
11. Andre Iguodala: 83
12. Peja Stojakovic: 83
13. Rudy Gay: 82
14. Ricky Davis: 82
15. Stephen Jackson: 82
16. Tayshaun Prince: 81
17. Corey Maggette: 80
18. Bonzi Wells: 80
19. Kevin Durant: 80
20. Grant Hill: 80
21. Danny Granger: 79
22. Bruce Bowen: 79
23. James Posey: 78
24. Shane Battier: 78
25. Wally Szczerbiak: 78

Overrated/Underrated: Gerald Wallace told me he gets no respect in the ratings, and I'm starting to believe him. 84 is a decent number, but if you watch the man play, especially on defense, you know he's one of the most valuable small forwards in the game today. The Bobcats could be fun this year with the addition of J-Rich.

Top 25 Power Forwards

1. Tim Duncan: 98
2. Kevin Garnett: 97
3. Dirk Nowitzki: 95
4. Elton Brand: 92
5. Chris Bosh: 92
6. Shawn Marion: 92
7. Pau Gasol: 91
8. Carlos Boozer: 90
9. Jermaine O'Neal: 90
10. Al Jefferson: 89
11. Zach Randolph: 87
*12. Lamar Odom: 87*
13. Rasheed Wallace: 86
14. Antawn Jamison: 86
15. Andres Nocioni: 82
16. David West: 82
17. Al Horford: 81
18. David Lee: 81
19. Udonis Haslem: 79
20. Nene: 79
21. Nick Collison: 79
22. Al Harrington: 79
23. Andrea Bargnani: 78
24. Boris Diaw: 78
25. Charlie Villanueva: 77

Overrated/Underrated: I know it's just one point, but Pau Gasol being rated higher than Carlos Boozer is terrible. Gasol disappears in the clutch, and if you need to be reminded of this (it's not like the Grizzlies have played any big games lately), watch the tape of Spain losing to Russia this week. Another name that pops out to me is David Lee at 81. Is it me or are the Knicks infinitely better every time that kid gets in the game?

Top 25 Centers

1. Amare Stoudemire: 95
2. Yao Ming: 92
3. Dwight Howard: 91
4. Marcus Camby: 88
5. Shaquille O'Neal: 87
6. Emeka Okafor: 86
7. Mehmet Okur: 85
8. Ben Wallace: 84
9. Tyson Chandler: 83
10. Alonzo Mourning: 82
11. Greg Oden: 80
12. Zydrunas Ilgauskas: 80
13. Eddy Curry: 80
14. Andris Biedrins: 80
15. Chris Kaman: 78
16. Samuel Dalmbert: 77
17. Brad Miller: 77
18. Andrew Bogut: 76
19. Chris Wilcox: 76
20. LaMarcus Aldridge: 75
21. Nenad Krstic: 75
22. Etan Thomas: 75
23. Joel Przybilla: 73
24. Michael Doleac: 73
25. Spencer Hawes: 73

Overrated/Underrated: You know the big man situation in the league is a farce when you need to find names like Przybilla and Doleac to fill out your Top 25. Greg Oden at 80 breaks my heart. Seems like such a good kid to already be labeled Sam Bowie 2. Oh well, at least you can still play as him in the game. Funny how Bulls fans were so happy to rid themselves of Tyson Chandler, who is basically a younger, cheaper version of Ben Wallace (and only a single point separates them in the game).

Video games are just video games but then we only got 2 players out of all those players? You wonder why kobe wants out of LA, playing 2k7 with his boys and realizing how bad his teammates are.

Happy that they changed odom to PF. He was virtually useless playing SF in 2k7. Kind of sad none of our three centers cracked the top 25. Are you kidding me? can't beat out the likes of hawes, przbilla, and doleac? Bynum likely would stay at the 60's rating playing mopping the floor during halftime. Hoping Turiaf gets some kind of boost even though his statistical numbers would prove me wrong. give me a rating in the mid 70's and i would be one big 2k fan. Javaris is the key though. his rating would be low but a 6'5' pg with speed is godlike in videogames. 

/donevideonerdchat


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Bynum isn't even at a 73? Thought he would've at least been a 73.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

What the effing Etan Thomas, Joel Przybilla and Michael Doleac did last year to be consider better than Bynum let alone Kwame??


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Bynum is a 70 I believe.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Roy and David West are underrated. These are just average overall ratings though, which can be skewed by one or two high but not as essential skills. The Live series has notoriously worse player ratings..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

One that stands out for me is that Caron Butler is 88!!! We could have still had this dude. (Even thought I did support the Kwame trade at the time :clown


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

The One said:


> One that stands out for me is that Caron Butler is 88!!! We could have still had this dude. (Even thought I did support the Kwame trade at the time :clown


Don't remind me.  What a horrible deal that turned out to be.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i love caron butler..kid has heart,i like him more than odom


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

Imagine if the Lakers consisted of Kobe Bryant, Caron Butler, and Jermaine O'Neal.......... DAYUM!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Richard Jefferson and Jose Calderon are shooting guards now?


----------

